# CS 1.6 Installation issue



## sky- (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello guys, 

My problem is when i want to install my CS normally >Next >Next >Next > Install. - and its start installing but after that that what is happening.

[ScreenShot] > https://postimg.org/image/nnypwh7jb/

please i need your help guys so much.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What media are you installing it from?


----------



## iam_lucas (Jun 27, 2017)

it might be because the source of the installation is missing try browsing for the above file in the directory of the setup if it's missing try downloading another setup


----------

